

Secret’s Founder Should Keep His Ferrari - owens99
http://www.trevorowens.com/secrets-founder-should-have-kept-his-ferrari/

======
maxsavin
I think you're right - the people who paid for the founder's stock knew the
risk probably better than the founders. They should live with the decision.

